# good pair of boots???



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

looking for an all around pair of boots. from hunting elk and deer to mowing lawns and working on the farm a bit. i can live without insulation yes it would be nice but during the summer it would just get to hot.

ive been looking at cabelas at the boots just seeing reviews and none look very good as far as durability.

i want at least 8 or 9 inch boots and would like $150 to be the max. i dont even want to spend that much if i dont have too.

thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Buy a good pair for hunting and save up $40 or $50 for a "cheap" pair for yardwork. By the time summer is over your boots will be worn out before hunting season even begins.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i just cant afford much im 16 cant get a job and my parents will just go to wallmart and buy those crappy boots


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this doesn't sound right, but look at the fireman and tactical boots made by 5.11. They are built solid and will last a long time. They are comforatble enough to wear doing just about anything. They can run anywhere from $120 to $230 but they are worthe the money.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the Cabelas Full Draw boots last summer. They work good for me. They are light and comfortable and run about $90 right now.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

A friend of mine bought Cabelas Speed Hunter II Boots. they are on sell for $90 bucks for the 9" boots.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0042975

I don't know how well they will hold up for mowing lawns and farm work every day. Mine have been good for me, but I don't wear them every day.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Redwing, although not usaully advertised for hunting, makes some good all around boots. My dad who is 84 has used redwings for as long as I can remember. That was also what he bought us boys, knowing they would last and serve several purposes as money was tight.

Keep em oiled up and use snowseal to help keep water out. I still remember those evenings a week or so before the deer hunt with the redwings warming in the oven so we could apply snowseal and have it get into the leather.

I'm not sure what kind of price they are now but think they should fall into your range. It's kind of hard to find them but with the internet I'm sure you could find a store that carries them.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

If you go into Cabela's often, get a pair that's their brand. Wear them out prematurely? They'll replace them.. I had some $80 Cabela's boots that lasted less than 2-1/2 months. Replaced them for a different pair. We'll see how long these ones last. I wear mine daily working at a dealership doing oil changes and washing cars. I can get wal-mart boots but they are $25 a pair that last 6-8 months. At least the Cabela's ones I can exchange for new ones so I'm only out the cost of the initial pair.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> If you go into Cabela's often, get a pair that's their brand. Wear them out prematurely? They'll replace them..


i may try that. i have the boise cabelas not far from me so i will see what they have one of these days


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Doc said:


> Redwing, although not usaully advertised for hunting, makes some good all around boots. My dad who is 84 has used redwings for as long as I can remember. .


ill check them out i think boise has a redwing store but my dad also has worn red wings for as long as i can remember and he likes them because if they come unstiched or soles wear out its very cheap and sometimes free to get fixed


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

I was in Cabelas last week looking at their brand of boots and thought for their price they looked decent. If I was on a tight budget I would happily buy them and their warranty is real good. I would still reccomend two pairs of boots for all you listed activities. Buy a pair of Wal mart cheapies for the chores and a decent pair for the important stuff.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> I bought the Cabelas Full Draw boots last summer. They work good for me. They are light and comfortable and run about $90 right now.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
> 
> ...


Those Full Draw boots you bought are the ones that are more like a sneaker right? How are they for hiking? Have you packed a critter out while wearing them? How are they hiking your hunting pack in on your back? I have a bit of a hike to where I want to hunt so I gotta have cushy, tough boots but like the idea of a lighter weight boot....

I have a pair of Cabelas Outfitter boots that I bought several years ago for 119 and i really like them but I'd recommend getting at least a half size larger than you normally wear because if I wear two pairs of socks, my feet get pinched in the toe box of those boots. I have been looking at getting another pair because of how tough they've been and they're also Dry Plus so completely waterproof.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Those Full Draw boots you bought are the ones that are more like a sneaker right? How are they for hiking? Have you packed a critter out while wearing them? How are they hiking your hunting pack in on your back? I have a bit of a hike to where I want to hunt so I gotta have cushy, tough boots but like the idea of a lighter weight boot....
> 
> I have a pair of Cabelas Outfitter boots that I bought several years ago for 119 and i really like them but I'd recommend getting at least a half size larger than you normally wear because if I wear two pairs of socks, my feet get pinched in the toe box of those boots. I have been looking at getting another pair because of how tough they've been and they're also Dry Plus so completely waterproof.


Ya, they are more like a sneaker than a full leather boot. They breath good and so far have kept my feet dry, even though it looks like water would soak right through. I have had them in the local foot hills, the Book Cliffs, Manti, the Dutton, and the west desert in all kinds of weather, hot, dry, wet, cold etc. and they do great. A good quality sock is important too. I would also recommend getting a half size bigger, or at least try them on with 2 pairs of socks.

For hiking they are great. I wore them all summer and fall and they hardly show any wear. I haven't wore them with too heavy of a load yet. Last year the deer I got was an "easy" drag downhill to the fourwheeler, so no pack out. They heaviest my pack has been was just for day hikes, so not much weight. They do give a lot of support on my ankles though. They are great, and I would not hesitate to pack a fullly loaded pack wearing them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet, sounds like you've definitely had them worked out in the hills.... I was kinda worried about a light weight boot and having enough ankle support. Thanks for the feedback on them. The reviews weren't real kind so I'm glad that somebody has had some good luck with them. I'll definitely give them a look the next time I'm in the store. Did they take long to break in for you or was there even any breakin time needed?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

It didn't really take too long. The biggest issue I had was with the heel. For a while I would get a hot spot on the back of my heel, but never enough that it formed a blister. After that worked out the felt great. I really like that they are light. 

Funny thing, I wanted to get the 400 gram insulated ones, had the kid at cabelas get them for me, I tried them on and liked them so I went and paid for them. When I got on the mountain I looked a little closer and found out the kid actually brought me a pair of unisulated ones. I was mad at first, but have been very happy with them. I was worried about them not being insulated, as I bought them snug and could only wear one pair of good socks. But, no complaints. they keep my feet plenty warm when it is cold out. Make sure you check the box to get the right insulation you want! Luckily it worked out for me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you want a great boot, get the Whitetail extreme by cabelas. I have them and they are the most comfortable boot I have ever put on. I took them on a 10 mile hike the first time I wore them and my feet stayed comfy from the first step to the last. I used them for a full 2 hunting seasons which for me usually starts in July and goes till April. Then they started to get wet on the inside so I took them to Cabelas and they gave me a new pair straight across. My new ones are just as comfy as the ones I turned back in. They run $149 but are well worth it and if you save your reciept you can exchange them if you need to.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
I would prefer to wear these over any other pair of shoes I own.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> If you want a great boot, get the Whitetail extreme by cabelas. I have them and they are the most comfortable boot I have ever put on. I took them on a 10 mile hike the first time I wore them and my feet stayed comfy from the first step to the last. I used them for a full 2 hunting seasons which for me usually starts in July and goes till April. Then they started to get wet on the inside so I took them to Cabelas and they gave me a new pair straight across. My new ones are just as comfy as the ones I turned back in. They run $149 but are well worth it and if you save your reciept you can exchange them if you need to.
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
> I would prefer to wear these over any other pair of shoes I own.


how hot does that 600 gram insulation get?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a great boot, get the Whitetail extreme by cabelas. I have them and they are the most comfortable boot I have ever put on. I took them on a 10 mile hike the first time I wore them and my feet stayed comfy from the first step to the last. I used them for a full 2 hunting seasons which for me usually starts in July and goes till April. Then they started to get wet on the inside so I took them to Cabelas and they gave me a new pair straight across. My new ones are just as comfy as the ones I turned back in. They run $149 but are well worth it and if you save your reciept you can exchange them if you need to.
> ...


I really don't notice it even on hot summer days. But in the cold it sure is nice.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive got a pair of the whitetail extreme, but in the 1200 gram. they have been awesome boots on the elk and deer hunts. They tend to be too much for early eason hunts, but the wierd October weather we have, my feet are warm in cold weather, and stay suprisingly cool in warmer weather for a 1200 gram boot. 

If im on the bow hunt or the muzzle loader hunt, I stick with my un-insulated Danner Pronghorns. I could seriously sleeo i nthese things. No matter how many miles Ive put on them that day , im comfortable in them. Best boot ive ever worn!!!!

I would definately go with 2 separate pairs of boots. I used to use my boots for working/hiking/hunting/anything outdoors and they would be worn out by the time hunting season came around. I use my hunting boots for only hunting. They stay looking good and comfortable for that. I have a completely separate pair for scouting in the early season.


----------

